# Fry Finally!!!



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

Well after waiting, and waiting, and waiting, i got up this am to fry in the tank, got some out before work into breeder net (fry tank still cycling) now all i have to do is figure out who done it lol

all females still have bellies on them, hmmm maybe the male did it lol

well anyways i have about 8 to 10 fry in the net but i have quite a few more that i cant catch under rocks and in the bushes, will keep you posted on final numbers


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I found some fry in my tank last night. I have no clue what had them because none of my fish looked pregnant or changed in behavior. Managed to save 7-8 of them I dont know how many were eaten.


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

congrats on your fry, i figured out which one of mine gave birth, didnt realise it but i knew both my new silver lyretails were expecting but they didnt look that big but now one no longer has her spot so i know its her, think i caught all the babies and i think they amount to 9 

i had been trying to get the silver lyretail females for over a month but could never find them in stock, now i have plenty lol


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

do you know what male mated with them?


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so excited for you!!! Post us a little "fry diary" so we can see them grow!! I wish I could do that, but I don't have a digital camera. 

My 3-week-and-1-day-old fry is starting to show his/her coloration. (S)he looks a bit orange-y and he's got two little black spots on the end of his tail, which is developing quite nicely - hence the reason I think he's a male (the tail is proportionately quite long).  It's so exciting, guessing what color he's going to be...


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I might make a small thread in the user journal forum. I could post new pics each week till I find out what type of fry they are.


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

T,
If you have some of the same colors of fish then you may never figure out which one gave birth but as they get older they will begin to take on distinctive colors so if you had say 1 Gold Female (usually fry are born gold) 1 marble female and 1 silver female then if you have fry that take on the characteristics of the mom, however if you had 1 male then all the fry could look like him.

kindof hard to say. 

with my new girls, both the silvers had their spot so i knew they were pregnant now one does not have it and that is the only way i know who done it lol

......still waiting for my Dal to birth grrrrrr, better be soon or she gonna pop lol

as far as what male, they were at petco till yesterday but they were in with a male silver so should be him.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not waiting to find out which exact female it was just whether it was swordtail or molly and hopefully I can find out what the male was too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

just a question: whats a net? u said "...about 8 to 10 fry in the net..."or a better question..what TYPE of net


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

betta_love said:


> just a question: whats a net? u said "...about 8 to 10 fry in the net..."or a better question..what TYPE of net


Breeder net to be use only on temporary basis or short-term basis.


----------

